# Pole Bending/Weaving Pattern



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've never seen anyone run the pattern like the first video..I've run barrels, poles, and cones my whole life and I've always done it the second way..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think where you are competing dictates which pattern to use. Around here, the second pattern is what you see in all the rodeos and such, we don't have many 4-h shows so I don't know which pattern they use. If you are unsure which pattern you are supposed to be running, you should be able to check with the show steward or watch the competitors who run the class before you do.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In our 4-H shows we do the second.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

The first I have seen with gymkhanas, I personally dislike it as it screws up my regular poles pattern. I have heard it called, 'California Poles' and 'Poles I(1)'

The rodeo uses the second, i have known it as 'Washington Poles' and 'Poles II(2)'


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've never seen anybody use the first.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We do both patterns, but the second is more common. I think they call the 2nd video Washington Poles.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never seen the first one done. I do the second.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen both patterns run. It depends on the association rules you are running in.

If you read the rulebook you posted, the MN 4-H uses the first video pattern. And it is called Pole Weaving (not pole bending). So if that is the association you will be running in, that is the pattern you will use.

Always read the rulebook for the shows you want to attend.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I've never seen the first one done. I'd be concerned that it would mess up my horse. She knows when I screw up and sulks about it. 
I agree that you need to review the rule book and possibly find some people who have competed at this show on previous years. They ought to be able to tell you which pattern it actually is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Around here we do the first one with barrels (starightline barrels it's called), but never with poles. I guess it depends on where you are and the rules of the show, I would call and ask or find out when you get there.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

lucky2008 said:


> So which do they usually do
> 
> Here is a link for MN 4-H:
> http://www1.extension.umn.edu/youth...science/horse/docs/horse-project-rulebook.pdf


 
Per the 4-H handbook, they will run pole weaving - the first video.

Don't you have a 4H advisor or coach? It's their job to help you out!


----------

